# Nov 7th To The 10th



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

The DW and I have a long weekend from Friday Nov. 7th to Monday Nov. 10th. Looking to see if anyone has any suggestions for one last camping fling before we winterize and put the Outback away for the winter. Does anyone have any plans and want some company? We would like to stay in Central to Eastern PA. (Within 2 hours of Reading, PA)

Thanks,

mikenkristipa


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Our last fling will be the weekend of November 1st. 
We hope to stay at Lake in Wood but this is their last weekend open.

Wish we could join you, but maybe next year.
We like to start our season in Lake in Wood as well in EARLY april.

Jim


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I have to work that weekend but let us know about the weekend you choose in April, we will try to book then too. We stayed there in April this year and had a good time catching trout in their lake.

Have fun,

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Several of us will be at Otter Lake in Marshall's Creek that weekend..........

It's about 1 1/2 hr for me, just north of you.

Steve


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

If you're flushed with money, check out Spring Gulch. They can help







your wallet.
Bob


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Awww. . . . Don't winterize that early! Join us in Shady Maple in Denver PA for Thanksgiving weekend. We're cooking our turkey and everything!

Darlene


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I might join you guys and gals up at Otter Lake. I am waiting to hear from an SOB friend of mine to find out what he is doing. Will keep you posted.

As for Thanksgiving....thanks for the invite but I don't think I can get away from the family obligation. Although it is tempting.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

We are still toying with the Otter Lake weekend. Pregant wife is starting to become uncomfortable. I would have already booked, but it is clearly not my decision right now. I will keep ya posted Hunter.

Jim


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

mikenkristipa said:


> The DW and I have a long weekend from Friday Nov. 7th to Monday Nov. 10th. Looking to see if anyone has any suggestions for one last camping fling before we winterize and put the Outback away for the winter. Does anyone have any plans and want some company? We would like to stay in Central to Eastern PA. (Within 2 hours of Reading, PA)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mikenkristipa


We're camping that weekend at French Creek state park that weekend. Dennis & Dianne 21RS Lititz PA


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> We are still toying with the Otter Lake weekend. Pregant wife is starting to become uncomfortable. I would have already booked, but it is clearly not my decision right now. I will keep ya posted Hunter.
> 
> Jim


Sounds good Jim.............we would love to have you guys.

I realize that it is closing in on that delivery date!!!!!

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> We are still toying with the Otter Lake weekend. Pregant wife is starting to become uncomfortable. I would have already booked, but it is clearly not my decision right now. I will keep ya posted Hunter.
> 
> Jim


Sounds good Jim.............we would love to have you guys.

I realize that it is closing in on that delivery date!!!!!

Steve
[/quote]

Your decision making days are now over. Furthermore the less amount of decisions you make around the house, the less you can be blamed for. You now make "strong suggestions".


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

NJMikeC said:


> We are still toying with the Otter Lake weekend. Pregant wife is starting to become uncomfortable. I would have already booked, but it is clearly not my decision right now. I will keep ya posted Hunter.
> 
> Jim


Sounds good Jim.............we would love to have you guys.

I realize that it is closing in on that delivery date!!!!!

Steve
[/quote]

Your decision making days are now over. Furthermore the less amount of decisions you make around the house, the less you can be blamed for. You now make "strong suggestions".
[/quote]

Ah. The comfort of comraderie. Just knowing that I will be going where many have tread before me and survived. Thanks guys.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Well - Otter Lake helped my decision - waited to long to book. They are full.

Maybe next time - will have to go to Plan B or C. I guess I need to figure out what that is though.

Mike


----------

